# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Акция "Бонусы новичкам"!

## JAHolper

На нашем форуме стартует акция "бонусы новичкам".

*Каждый новый пользователь форума получит 50 000 белорусских рублей* после того как напишет первые 50 сообщений _и отпишется мне в личку, либо в этой теме для получения бонуса._
Так же бонус можно получить, не имея сообщений на форуме, но сделав первые 25 записей в дневниках.

Акция действует до конца 2014 года. =)

Администрация оставляет за собой право лишить бонуса недобросовестных пользователей.

http://svae.by

----------


## BAHEK

не жалко бабла? ша школота набежит)

----------


## JAHolper

Деньги нельзя жалеть. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

я новичок. где мои 10 тыс ?:О

----------


## JAHolper

Новым пользователем считается тот, кто зарегистрировался после того как я это написал.

----------


## SDS

По такому поводу можно и раз семьдесят зарегистрироваться.:35635463456:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> По такому поводу можно и раз семьдесят зарегистрироваться.:35635463456:


Кстати да

----------


## JAHolper

Ну может и фантазии на 70 ников не хватить

----------


## Irina

*Mr_Vinni*,  не жадничай)))

----------


## Carlen

А если меня давно не было здесь и вот я появился - я буду считаться новеньким? :-)

----------


## Carlen

Mr_Vinni не жадничай и JAHolper тоже! -)

----------


## JAHolper

будешь считаться хорошо забытым стареньким

----------


## JAHolper

В связи с расширением функционала сайта сообщаю, что новички получат бонус так же после написания своих первых 12 записей в дневниках.

----------


## JAHolper

Акция продлена до конца 2012 года. 

В случае конца света, ваш бонус будет инвестирован в создание новой жизни на Земле, или любой другой планете, при отсутствии вышеназванной.*
* - Средства не будут инвестированы, если бог не предоставит необходимые реквизиты для оплаты в течение 30 календарных дней.

----------


## Таис

а можно поподробнее?

----------


## JAHolper

Куда уже подробнее. Пишете 33 сообщения на форуме или 12 записей в своём дневнике, затем пишете мне куда вам денюжку отправлять и получаете 10 тыс. рублей. 
В первом посте всё описано.

----------


## Таис

забавно получается... Я просто не пойму смысл акции для администрации сайта, хоть тресни! Объясните-зачем Вы это делаете?

----------


## JAHolper

Смысл в привлечении новых людей.
А в людях весь смысл - форум это и есть люди.

----------


## гость

форум это и есть люди --  дошло наконец. Только все люди давно разбежались )))

----------


## Таис

Никуда мы не разбежались) Все на форуме сидим)

----------


## JAHolper

Подправил условия и увеличил бонус до 50 000 рублей. Акция действует до конца 2014 года.

----------


## Mouse

Ну всё, Николя, я придумал способ заработка (а для кого-то - разорения), 20 пользователей создам - глядишь и мульён заработаю.  Пойду ники придумывать...

----------


## JAHolper

Ну ты пиши, как придумаешь.

----------


## гость

ну-ну......а сайтик то лежит ))))))))))))

----------


## JAHolper

Сайт работает стабильно и без перебоев.

----------


## гость

ну да, ну да......только никому он нахрен не нужен.

----------


## JAHolper

Если тебе, гость, не нужен, тогда нечего заходить сюда.

----------

